# Difference Between Regular AMD processors And AMD Black Edition CPUs



## Piyush-Kanti-Chanda (Apr 26, 2013)

What is the major difference between AMD FX-6100 and AMD FX-6100 Black edition processor??


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 26, 2013)

AFAIK no difference. Black Edition means unlocked multipliers but no FX processor has locked multiplier. so both point to the same processor.


----------



## Piyush-Kanti-Chanda (Apr 26, 2013)

Thanks.


----------



## ASHISH65 (Apr 26, 2013)

so mean you are going for fx 6100?


----------

